# Aikido vs. Hapkido ?



## phlaw (Oct 12, 2006)

I have had minimal training in both, but I do see alot of similarities?

Any opinions?  Do they derive from the same art?  Are they fairly close or just some similiar moves?

I am not trying to start a battle of which is better, just trying to gain knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 12, 2006)

THey both have roots in Diato Ryu Aiki Jujitsu I believe.

Jeff


----------



## Stan (Oct 12, 2006)

I posted a reply to this in the Hapkido forum already.  I know you want to get both kinds of practitioners to respond, but it will get confusing having two threads started by the same person on exactly the same topic hapening in two places at once.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 12, 2006)

This is my knowledge as it istands........Takeda taught Choi and Ueshiba.  The two were classmates.  They are quite similiar to the naked eye.

I have had the privilege of having two seperate training days with two different aikido black belts.

I showed them the 25 wrist and 25 clothes techniques that are taught in moo sul kwan hapkido.  Both aikidoists knew, and did the techniques.  However, there were little nuances that made them different.

I also noted that the aikido application was less brutal if you will.  Not less effective, less brutal.


----------

